# parts for my ugly bike



## pelhamjeff (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys and gals. I'm putting my motorcycle back on the road to save money. It's a 1981 Suzuki SP500, which is a street legal version of the more popular DR500. Kind of like the Honda XLs being street legal XRs. Anyway, I need a gas tank and a pair of back shock absorbers and I'm striking out everywhere I look. I am handy with a mig welder and can make things work by modification, so if anybody knows what would work or has something to sell, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## pelhamjeff (May 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, this is going well. Let me please remind everybody to keep it brief and get straight to the point. Only one response per household, please.


----------



## Jaredm (May 13, 2008)

Check ebay, there seems to be a good supply of older bike parts on there.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (May 18, 2008)

Guess it looks something like this


http://www.trademe.co.nz/Trade-Me-Motors/Motorbikes/Motorbikes/Dirt-bikes/auction-148998092.htm

I would have thought motorcycle dismantlers would have one somewhere, good luck with the search


----------



## treemandan (May 18, 2008)

I would mind a moped, something to strap a milk crate to and deliver chinese food with.


----------

